# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Huidvlek

## HEDWI

Geruime tijd heb ik aan mijn voorhoofd een rode vlek, die na een tijdje droog aanvoelt. Heeft iemand enige ervaring?

Hedwig

----------

